# Baby boom



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So we have had a baby boom, loads of them lol. Iv had at least 12 does have litters in the last month and I'm just about managing to keep up with them. Here's a picture of the main group of 25 furries at almost 3 weeks old. They are housed with 6 does and have been brought up with these 6 does.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

they are stunning!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are all needing rehomed


----------

